# Help - Hanging tv on drywall/plaster combo



## maverick214

*bump. Any suggestions?


----------



## NightOwl888

One way you could get around this issue is to use 2x4s over the top of the drywall. Talk to a building supply yard about exactly how to mount the 2x4s. Two ways this could be done are by using a ram set or by using a masonry bit and bolting them on.

As for putting an outlet in, this is something you will have to work out. Perhaps you could run the wiring down from the attic along the 2x4.

To mount the tv, you should go to a home entertainment store and buy a mount kit. You can either get one that swivels or one that is stationary. These are kind of pricy (around $150 - $450), but they will provide a sturdy installation that will last.


----------



## maverick214

Thanks for the input nightowl. I'm not too keen on the 2x4's sitting on top of the drywall. Do I need to install 2x4's? Can i buy lag bolts that are long enough to reach the brick (so long enough to go through the drywall layer and plaster layer) and just mount my kit that way?


----------



## NightOwl888

Lag bolts are one way it could be done, but bolting the assembly to brick is not my area of expertise. That is why I suggested to go to a building supply store about the best way you could securely attatch the 2x4s to the brick.

It would probably be best not to put the bolt through the 2x4s, but find some heavy duty metal right angle brackets - that way you can bolt them to the brick and bolt them all the way through the 2x4s at about the midway point - you can even put a bracket on both sides of the 2x4 to ensure the 2x4 isn't going anywhere.

If you distribute the weight of the TV on the 2x4s and they go from the top of the mantle all the way to the ceiling you shouldn't have too much of a problem putting them over the top of the drywall. However, I would finish it off by putting 2x4s near the edges of the mantle as well and putting drywall over the sides and the front of the 2x4s to make it look like you didn't touch it. Finish the drywall any way you like. Just be sure when you are mounting the 2x4s they are the correct distance apart so you can bolt the mount properly to the studs.

If the mantle doesn't stick out that far and you still wish to use it, you might want to taper the bottom of "the assembly" at an angle back down to the originial drywall.


----------



## localnet

I would be very careful with your old brick. How are the mortar joints? And as far as running some sort of fastener through the brick face, I don't know about that. I think I would look at another location to mount that plasma. 

And do you plan on using the fireplace? If you do, you will be subjecting your plasma to allot of heat, and smoke if you are burning wood. I have talked to a few installers regarding fireplace mounting, and they do not recommend it. One to many tv's have met their end up there, they do melt.


----------



## maverick214

Just wanted to clarify a few things here.

First of all, I have a gas fireplace and so the brick that I am referring to is the brick that surrounds the exterior of my house and not that of a chimney. The mantle is built out from the wall (about 2 feet) and the wall space above the mantle is not a chimney but rather drywall that was placed over the original plaster. 

My thoughts were to mount my bracket through the drywall and plaster but the difficulty is finding the studs. And in reality that's where my question lies. If I know I have plaster wall then I can most likely assume that I have a traditional lathe and plaster application which tells me that I have studs there somewhere. The trick is how to find the studs without making too big of a mess. Any ideas?


----------



## NightOwl888

I would invest in a studfinder. There are electronic types that use sonar to determine where the solid spot (the stud) is and there are also magnetic types that find the heads of the nails that are in the studs. Since the electronic ones are generally made for only going through a layer of drywall, they might not work on through the drywall/plaster/lathe combo. But look around, there might be a heavy duty electronic one that works. 

If not, the magnetic studfinder might do the trick and they are considerably cheaper. Just keep in mind that in some old houses the studs don't run vertical. Analyze your nail pattern carefully to try to determine which way they run before you drill.


----------



## Spike99

If it were my house, I might consider:

- Buy the proper Plasma TV mounting kit. Yes. This kit must still be bolted to the wall but with "the proper kit" in hand, one can determine where its mounting holes and lag bolt locations must go.

- Remove the exiting drywall off the fireplace front. Take your time to keep the dust down. 

- Using "many" smaller lag bolts, mount 2 x 2x6s "FLAT" (yes - FLAT) against the fireplace front. The inner flat 2x6 is vertical lag screwed to the wall. Use 3/8" by 5" lag bolts with proper brick cement sleeves. The outer flat 2x6 is then wood screwed to the inner 2x6. Then, screw normal 2x4 studs on each side of these layered flat 2x6s. Vision a door or window "header beam" turned vertical. This layered wood (where TV mount screws must go) would then be solid as a rock. Note: Visit many hardware stoves and they will show you their name 3/8" x 5" long lag bolts. Space down the flat 2x6 approx 12" apart. 

- The 3.5"" depth gap (between 12" space of 2x6s vertical beams) is used to run the wires up or down. Can be used for speaker or video feeds to sat, DVD and CD Player systems. What ever wires work best for you. 

- Mark where the main 2x6s support beams are. Mark where the normal vertical 2x4 drywall studs are, then re-drywall. Then, fish the needed wires (between the 2x6s vertical gap), then mount the TV Plasma bracket. Or, install wires between the 2x6 vertical support beams, then re-drywall. Then, mount the TV Pasma bracket. Note: Don't forget to install a dedicated 14/2 electrical outlet on 15A breaker as well. Much easier to do before drywalling as well. 

- Sand, prime and paint (or wall paper). LOL!!!!

- Next step is to mount the TV onto the special bracket. Connect wires and "watch away". 

Note: Its easy to re-drywall a flat surface and add some paint. If a more solid support (like 2x6 support beams) and general 2x4 studding on rest of area is needed, don't be afraid to remove drywall and re-inforce it. I f large TV, always add more studs (say 8" gap instead of normal 16" space) then needed. 


Is above overkill??? Some say it is. But if trying to mount a $1,500 TV system and one has to install wiring and electrical outlet anyway, my as well "tear down" and build stronger then needed. Thus, the 2x6 vertical beams for the TV mount kit's bracket. And, next 2x4 studs on the other part of the inner wall. 


Hope this helps as well....

.


----------



## maverick214

Thanks for the suggestions NightOwl and Spike. Will the nails used to nail the lath to the studs be big enough to be detected by the studfinder?


----------



## Bacardi 151

Thought I'd share my experience with hanging a tv too high.

I have a 50" plasma that use to be just on a 26" tall TV stand, I decided to hang it on the wall. I also put up a chairrail in the room. I had the bright idea to center the tv vertically from the 8' ceiling to the 34" tall chair rail. Basically the TV is nearly 3' higher than when it was on the stand.

I have a lot of parties and people over for sports and poker tournments...Everyone complains about "looking up". Several people suggested to lose the "cool" factor it being hung and go back to putting it on the stand.


----------



## maverick214

Thanks for your insight Bacardi but the tv sits on top of my mantle currently and my wife and I are fine with the height. When I hang it on the wall, it will only be a few inches higher than where it currently rests. Once it is hung I can then use my mantle for my audio and video equipment. 

As far as looking up...i don't have to adjust my head or neck in any way to view my television. Obviosuly my eyes have to look up a bit as opposed to straight ahead. PLUS my mount has a tilt so I can tilt the tv down a bit. If your friends were telling you that they didn't like to look up, perhaps your couch/sofa was too close resulting in having to adjust your head or neck to view. THAT would be uncomfortable.


----------



## kswoot

Hi, I know it has been a long time since you posted your question, but I am in the planning stages of mounting our t.v. over our fireplace.
We don't have quite the same issues, (ours will be mounted directly on brick.) but i was curious how this worked out for you.


----------



## rabih_00

2 small tips
- The recommendation is for the TV to be at eye level, easier viewing! I think over FP will be too high. 
- Make sure no heat gets to the TV from that FP.


----------

